

The future-proof e-reading platform - bensummers
http://blog.threepress.org/2011/02/02/the-future-proof-ereading-platform/

======
beoba
(an ad for an html-based ebook app, with little explanation of how it works or
what the tradeoffs are)

~~~
chalst
Indeed, and badly written. I read "That’s why we’ve decided to aggressively
pursue licensing Ibis Reader in 2011" three times, and gave up on trying to
determine whether they were licensing something from someone else, or looking
to sell licenses.

